# Is buying a Burton Clash a good idea?



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey guys this is my first post so go easy on me!

I've been riding for nearly two years now on rentals, so the time has come for me to buy my own board. I'm really looking for a good all rounder as I like carving and racing down slopes with my friends, but I'm also massively into parks and try out tricks. 

I'm at the stage where my riding is fluid and comfortable, and in terms of tricks I can do a handful of grabs and 180 spins.

From all the boards I've used 155 seems to be about the size that I find most comfortable, (I'm 5'8" and weigh 67kg) so I was wondering if you guys, and you're more informed opinion thought this was a good investment?

Burton Snowboards Clash Snowboards | Two Seasons theres a link to the board I'm looking at, thanks a lot!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

No :thumbsdown:

Better ones out there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Even with the price drop on that site? And if you don't mind my asking what don't you like about it/ what features are better on other boards?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You are going to outgrow the Clash very quickly. If you want a decent entry level board, go with the Ride Control. Much better board for an entry level one.

I would personally save up a little more dough and invest on a better board. It might be cheap for you now, but it will become a wasted expense after a season when you realize that this board just doesn't suite you. If you want a Burton that will ride in the park really well, go with the Custom V-Rocker.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Leo said:


> You are going to outgrow the Clash very quickly. If you want a decent entry level board, go with the Ride Control. Much better board for an entry level one.
> 
> I would personally save up a little more dough and invest on a better board. It might be cheap for you now, but it will become a wasted expense after a season when you realize that this board just doesn't suite you. If you want a Burton that will ride in the park really well, go with the Custom V-Rocker.


I agree mann, I got a Burton Verdict for my first board, really the worst board you can f*kin buy on the market, for the same price there are way better choices.

anyway, with the sale, op, why don't u buy a sierra crew or reverse crew? it's like the same as burton custom/custom vrocker


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys  I've been looking into the Sierra boards. Do you know of any good sites in the UK that sell them?


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

Mattraffan said:


> Thanks for the advice guys  I've been looking into the Sierra boards. Do you know of any good sites in the UK that sell them?


Sierra boards are custom made by other manufacturers (Burton, Flow, Capita) for Sierra Snowboard specifically. Other than resale, you won't find them anywhere but sierrasnowboard.com. They're not exact clones/rebadges, but they are heavily modeled after existing boards with some design tweaks. They will be very similar to the boards they are modeled after, just not exactly the same.

Crew/Crew LTD = Burton Custom
Reverse Crew = Burton Custom V-Rocker
Team = Flow Team
Sierrascope FK = Capita Horrorscope FK + Indoor Survival FK
Stunt = Burton Blunt
V-Spot = Burton Social
Bluebird = ???


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah ok then, I may have to bite the bullet and buy from the site. Anyone know how much import tax to the UK would be on a board?


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

they'll calculate that with you if you chat up the staff? that's my experience anyways.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Haha I tried asking them and got no real response  they only told me that I would definately be taxed


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I wouldnt be surprised if it still cheaper than buying in the UK.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Mattraffan said:


> Ah ok then, I may have to bite the bullet and buy from the site. Anyone know how much import tax to the UK would be on a board?


There's a thread on import duties in the Sierra forums - never tried it myself though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Its ok, I decided to go for the Clash in the end. It had £90 of its orginal price and my brother wants to learn to snowboard soon so I'll just sell it on to him when he wants and buy myself and upgrade


----------

